# Size Matters



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering what other shops owners out there do for size offerings on their drinks?

At present I only offer standard size, 6oz flat white, 8oz cappa/latte etc. at £2.50 each.

Occasionally some people ask for a large, and we explain why we only do a standard size, but wondering if I'm missing out here.

The issue I have is that it bugs me when places do a large, but that just means more milk to them. I have toyed with the idea of a double up, so has to be a double shot and double the milk, but I know people wouldn't be happy paying £5 for that, so would have to think about the price there.

I guess I could look at using a bigger basket and dose for these to get the same ratio of the final drink, so do a 50% larger shot and go for a 12oz cup. Does anyone else do this?

It may sound a bit stupid to some, but at the end of the day I feel that if you're going to offer different sizes then the drink should still taste the same


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You might simply want to consider a refill for £1.25 Using the same mug/cup of course.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You might simply want to consider a refill for £1.25 Using the same mug/cup of course.


Thats not a bad shout at all! I guess then if they want to get a take away for the road, we could use a 16oz cup and charge them for a drink plus a refill?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Or do a 'double flat white' for £3.25 It needn't be double the cost as you're not using 2 cups or even preparing 2 drinks really, just doing double shot volume and double milk steaming at one go


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Or do a 'double flat white' for £3.25 It needn't be double the cost as you're not using 2 cups or even preparing 2 drinks really, just doing double shot volume and double milk steaming at one go


That was the idea we were thinking about originally, but the cups we use don't do a 16oz for the cappas. I know we could get something else, but I'd rather have them all the same style


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Or do a 'double flat white' for £3.25 It needn't be double the cost as you're not using 2 cups or even preparing 2 drinks really, just doing double shot volume and double milk steaming at one go


For that matter if you're willing to accept the same profit whatever the size, the extra price could only be to cover the cost of the coffee/milk used.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BertVanGoo said:


> That was the idea we were thinking about originally, but the cups we use don't do a 16oz for the cappas. I know we could get something else, but I'd rather have them all the same style


That's annoying.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BertVanGoo said:


> Thats not a bad shout at all! I guess then if they want to get a take away for the road, we could use a 16oz cup and charge them for a drink plus a refill?


That's a nice idea and in fact I have seen it done in the USA for cold drinks where someone could not stay for free refills...was around 8 years ago.

My thoughts were you keep the drink integrity, recipes, cups and process..etc.. The advantages of a 50% off refill i


The customer feels like they are getting a good deal, because it's £2.50 if they don't want a big drink and £1.25 more if they do, but they can make that decision after they have the regular drink, rather than commit up front.

A second visit to the counter to get a refill almost always results in an additional purchase of something else

Each separate drink tastes fresher, rather than a large drink that's gone a bit old and cold in the cup

It gives some green credentials to what you do

If the coffees good a lot of people will take advantage of a refill and this tells you a lot about your business (as do any extra purchases made)

A smaller drink just feels classier than a big gulp!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> That's a nice idea and in fact I have seen it done in the USA for cold drinks where someone could not stay for free refills...was around 8 years ago.
> 
> My thoughts were you keep the drink integrity, recipes, cups and process..etc.. The advantages of a 50% off refill i
> 
> ...


You bloody hero! Good to get views from outside the box.

Thank you all, it's given us something to work with and I think re-fills will be the way forward


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BertVanGoo said:


> Thank you all, it's given us something to work with and I think re-fills will be the way forward


If I am ever in Hampshire, I will look out for your place...I don't go there very often, but you never know...what's it called and where are you?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> If I am ever in Hampshire, I will look out for your place...I don't go there very often, but you never know...what's it called and where are you?


That would be great! We're in Whitchurch and called Kudos Coffee. Give me a heads up if you do and I'll try to make sure I'm there, would be good to meet more people from the forum


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I think the idea of half price refills is excellent. Personally I only drink small drinks and would never order anything over 6oz (usually nothing bigger than a espresso/macchiato). I am always satisfied with what I consider a normal size drink and am amazed at the amount of liquid some people seem able to put away! I also think smaller drinks taste better but that may be a psychological thing. However, if I had finished my small drink and knew I could get another for £1.25, then I'd be very tempted to have another!


----------



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

You may find this interesting:

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/drinks-sizes


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

zeezaw said:


> You may find this interesting:
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/drinks-sizes


Thank you, that was a good read, and pretty much sums up the situation we have.


----------

